# FB, it's so easy



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

My x cheated w/ a old friend from HS, she found him on FB. She had other lovers, all from FB, all while we were married. She told me to go out and even the score, I never did but in 3days I had an offer for sex, just sex.
We are almost done w/ the divorce.
I joined FB to keep in contact w/ family and some friends.
2 weeks ago I get a friend request from a woman(who is married w/ kids) I used to know, we had sex once. I accept and send her a PM back. She writes to me and a conversation is started. She is friends w/ my XGF from HS so we have lots to talk about. She asks me to come over, I ignor her but continue to message back....she asks me over again, and again, and a fourth time but then she comes out and asks "why won't you answer me about coming to see me?" Simple responce, "ur married" she continues to tell me she doesn't like sex w/ him, he's cheating on her, she's not happy....please come see her.. Well I pulled every quote from the bible I know, gave her ideas on how to spice up her marriage ETC...she even asked I call her but I told her if I did it would be to talk her into having sex...w/ her husband.
She kept this up for a few days, I text my 'ol GF and asked what her deal was, (she knows I'm not like that, I'd never go see a married woman) she tells me her H just had a stroke, he's home and doing better but still can't work. HMMMM What did she have in mind? IDK but Bob, if ur out there, ur welcome, watch out she'll find a sucker to cross that bridge w/, it just aint me.
Mouse


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad your one of the few that think with the head on your shoulders and not the one between your legs. :smthumbup:


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

If I were you I'd tell that woman's husband, the poor guy


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Complexity said:


> If I were you I'd tell that woman's husband, the poor guy


:iagree:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd tell him too. Send him a copy of the chat. 

Deleting ourselves from facebook was one of the best things hubby and I have done to start our marriage again after his infidelity. And it didn't even have anything to do with facebook.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

FB - yea, my wife is an expert for hooking up with guys there. If she ever even thinks of getting back on FB our M is over.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

The use of things like Facebook has hampered many people from actually being able to form and maintain relationships.

Face to face = stimulating relationships
Facebook = simulating relationships.

It's so easy to be someone else, act differently, temporaraly alter perceptions and behaviours online. People don't get to see the you who gets out of bed. The you who feels down. The you who is tired and wants some alone time. The you who has just had a huge disagreement with the boss and wants to strangle someone. The you who gets bored. 

That's why internet - inparticularly facebook - relationships can ONLY be built on fantasy. It becomes two people lying to each other about who they really are and then lying to their partners to protect that self-created, false version of reality.
It's not real.
Until time passes, the physical meetings become more and more, then, usually after they've been discovered, their marriage ended and they are set to be together, the real traits come through.
It's not suprising that so many affair relationships fall apart.
There was only a simulated relationship between them, not a stimulating one.


----------



## jinba (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't be so quick to blame FB - many of us use it to share pictures of our grandkids for heaven sakes. The blame should be placed appropriately ... on those who abuse the use of it. FB was created as an avenue for people to stay in touch and communicate with friends and relatives - it's not a "pick up joint". Anyone who uses it to cheat should be banned - gives the whole concept a bad wrap.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

FB is where my wifes affair began. I was on there to keep track of my kids. Due to my wife i've deleted my profile. Can't stand to be on there anymore.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

It all depends on the purposes you have when using FB.
Different people use it for different reasons. Obviously, you can't blame FB but you can only blame the one who uses it - how and for what. 
If you let FB control you then surely it will effect you negatively. 

If FB didn't existed, maybe this married woman would contact you through e-mail.
Would you blame the email then?

That's not how it works.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

As I said, facebook has hampered many people from actually being able to form and maintain relationships.

I mentioned nothing about using it as intened: contact with family, keeping in touch with old friends and colleagues who have moved on. Arranging meetings, events etc. Using it as intended is a good thing. My point is that it's abuse and over reliance as a place to 'make' new friends is not based on reality as the 'real' you or them can easily be masked with a false personality and often is. People are keen to stay away from their bad points.
I don't use facebook, beacuse, A most of the people I know I meet in person and prefer to do so, and B, many other people just post pointless, attention seeking b*****t to illicit a response. 

So while I won't blame facebook for any marital problems, I firmly believe that many people in society today are quickly losing the art of creating and maintaining stimulating, beneficial relationships, and the ease of hiding oneself away behind a computer screen is a significant part of that.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

My hubby and I have fb accounts but we rarely get on it. When we do it's to occassionally chat with friends/family but mainly it's to play games like cityville, farmville, or something along those lines for about however long it takes us to use the energy on said game up then we hop off and do other things. We both don't have many friends on fb and the ones we do have.. well they have our number and we have known them for years... in person as well as online.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Numb-badger said:


> As I said, facebook has hampered many people from actually being able to form and maintain relationships.
> 
> I mentioned nothing about using it as intened: contact with family, keeping in touch with old friends and colleagues who have moved on. Arranging meetings, events etc. Using it as intended is a good thing. My point is that it's abuse and over reliance as a place to 'make' new friends is not based on reality as the 'real' you or them can easily be masked with a false personality and often is. People are keen to stay away from their bad points.
> I don't use facebook, beacuse, A most of the people I know I meet in person and prefer to do so, and B, many other people just post pointless, attention seeking b*****t to illicit a response.
> ...



:iagree: I see more of that with games such as WoW, chats such as yahoo, but yeah.... whatever it is.. there are those who don't use it for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Does a woman who starts an inappropriate relationship on WoW actually arrange a date and expect to meet a 2 foot dwarf with long beard, horned helmet and a huge hammer?


----------



## jinba (Apr 26, 2012)

Totally agree with your last sentence Gaia - I actually saw a post on FB this morning that showed an older couple. When asked how they managed 65 years of marriage, the woman said "we grew up in a time when if things were broken, you fixed them ... you didn't throw them away."

The Internet (FB included) makes it too easy for people to escape the real world and enter into fantasy land instead of working out any issues or problems in their relationships.

It's sad.


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> Does a woman who starts an inappropriate relationship on WoW actually arrange a date and expect to meet a 2 foot dwarf with long beard, horned helmet and a huge hammer?


I hope not, because I'm actually an undead hunter carrying a flaming bow with a flaming pet turtle.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Po12345 said:


> I hope not, because I'm actually an undead hunter carrying a flaming bow with a flaming pet turtle.


You think they'll let you into the restaurant?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

FaceBook is how I know my wife doesn`t check up on my internet activity.

She has all my passwords to everything and I`ve never deleted a message or friend request on my FaceBook account.

There`s a couple years worth of "Drunk Dialing" and fishing messages "likes" from Ex`s and loose women sitting in my inbox.

I`ve never replied to one of them but my wife has never asked about them either so I assume she`s never looked.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Now I feel left out. Got the fb account, but never once had even an inappropriate convo, much less a proposition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Numb-badger said:


> Does a woman who starts an inappropriate relationship on WoW actually arrange a date and expect to meet a 2 foot dwarf with long beard, horned helmet and a huge hammer?


I wonder that too.... or if some guy expects to meet a hot tall elf woman.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

jinba said:


> a "pick up joint".


isnt this what the whole concept of fb was when it was created? hmmmm?
yup


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> The use of things like Facebook has hampered many people from actually being able to form and maintain relationships.
> 
> Face to face = stimulating relationships
> Facebook = simulating relationships.
> ...


Badger- I would agree and disagree. In my wife's case she did hook up with strangers and had internet sex and then actual sex with a stranger and it was all built on fantasy. Not sure if my mentioning that the guys she was doing this with were not only doing it with her but other women as well means anything to her or not. 

On the other hand she pursued people from her HS. She claims that she meant nothing by it but I have the emails back and forth between her and some of her "old friends" from 2010 and if I posted them here all would agree that she was not innocently trying to connect with "old friends" but was pursuing much more than that. In this area she was not so much in fantasy (played a part) but reconnecting with old feelings, desires, and her days of partying. I will submit that perhaps this is fantasy, but I do know that meeting strangers online and then having sex with them is quite different then rekindling old desires. The end result is the same and I might be wrong and splitting hairs, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Should be renamed to "F-ckbook"!


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

discouraged1 said:


> Should be renamed to "F-ckbook"!


:smthumbup: lol


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Now I feel left out. Got the fb account, but never once had even an inappropriate convo, much less a proposition.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously! My FB page is full of friends' babies, lame polls and LOLCats!

Not a smudge of innuendo on the whole thing!


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> Seriously! My FB page is full of friends' babies, lame polls and LOLCats!
> 
> Not a smudge of innuendo on the whole thing!


LOL. Cats? Come on. It is a front. If I IM'd you and say your babies are cute it could start a conversation that goes secret. Ok I am JK. But that is how it all started with my wife and you can call me paranoid. A stranger friend requested my wife. She asked me to check him out. He had small kids, a wife, involved with a church, his dad was a pastor. He and my wife played the same game. In three days, she was in love with him, having internet sex with him, sending him love songs when his father died within days of meeting him. 

FB is not the issue in and of itself. It is the people using it and their stupid psychological issues, low boundaries, etc. I am a gun owner, and will always say that it is not the gun but the person who kills. But FB and all social media is a quick anonymous means to exploit those desires that lurk in a dark soul.

Without the internet I doubt that my wife would have felt empowered or bold enough to do what she did. She felt in control. She felt power. She could go into fantasy land and felt safe. When it went PA she controlled the situation by driving our car to meet him (at her choosing) and drive him to the hotel or where ever they had sex. The OM never had the chance to pursue her. 

It is not that my WS did not have this in her but the internet allowed her to do it. Without the internet she would not have done it. Without a cell phone she would not have text these guys over and over again and developed such strong feelings, because she would not have been able to cultivate those feelings.

It is just easier today. I would say that the twisted souls of WS's are driven to these things and fall prey to their own desires and the advances of others like them.

If I wanted to I could get laid tonight by an old GF. She is on my FB page. She has always made it known to me that she still has an interest. I was the only BF she had that did not have sex with her. I always liked her. She was fun but she was a full blown skank. I did not have sex with her because she is a skank. Funny, always had good times with her, but call me whatever, but I am not an easy lay and never will be. Not that I did not want to, just felt it would not be worth catching something or worth the drama. I remember one time we were together and she stripped for me. She said she wanted sex and I said no. We were dating and she then proceeded to have sex with my best friend the following day and got pregnant. I remember telling her that she is just stupid and hope that she has a great life. My best friend could not believe what he did and has regretted it for the rest of his life (child support, etc). She never did any more with him and has had one divorce after the other. She is a skank. And is all over FB looking for her next lay. I feel sorry for her.

I feel sorry for my wife. 

FB hell.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel sorry for you Thorburn, having to carry the burden of this woman. But you know how I feel.


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

It got my H, and he always told ME it was the devil...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I still don't see the big deal with FB, but then again, I have it to chat with my mommy friends, post pics of my kids, and see other people's kids. 

Hubs doesn't have a FB. Never has...not into online social sites. So maybe that is why i don't worry. lol! No reason to worry! 

I've had people from the past send a message, but I don't add them.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I feel sorry for you Thorburn, having to carry the burden of this woman. But you know how I feel.


I know bandit. My IC told me last night that if she does not get serious treatment she will do it again just like my IC in 2010 told me. Right before IC I found out that our house deal will more than likely fall through and I was in a rare mood going into IC. I told my counselor about it and said I do not want to spend much time on our house. My IC then told me that my WS needs IC (which she is getting) and group for accountability and support. I agree. My IC focused on my WS and her issues and I said I don't want to spend my time working on my WS. My IC told me that my WS's issues are much more damaging and threatening then me looking at porn. So I will see where we go from here. For me, if my WS gets the treatment she needs and can stay straight I will be fine with that. I will never ever buy that she did it because I looked at porn and my IC agreed with me. My IC told me that my wife's issues are not because I looked at porn. I told my IC that I do not want her to agree with me. That I will be completely honest no matter how much it pains me. So I feel I am getting help and hope that my wife listens to me. I told her what my IC told me and she listened. I hope she takes it to heart. 

I can get all wrapped up and pissed off about what my wife did over the years, but in the end if she can be faithful to me for the rest of her life I can be at peace with that. My fear is that she will not be and that I then have wasted my time.

In 2010 the OM said to my wife on FB at around 11 P.M. on April 23rd as I was in bed with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, "You are pretty" and that is all it took for her to go nuts on internet sex with a guy she just met a few days prior. At times up till 5:30 A.M. and back again at 7:05 A.M. for weeks at a time with me next to her. All because of FB and her low boundaries.

FB Hell.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I still don't see the big deal with FB, but then again, I have it to chat with my mommy friends, post pics of my kids, and see other people's kids.
> 
> Hubs doesn't have a FB. Never has...not into online social sites. So maybe that is why i don't worry. lol! No reason to worry!
> 
> I've had people from the past send a message, but I don't add them.


Because you are a woman of good character and have good solid boundaries.

If you didn't you would fall prey to those folks fishing for skanks and you aren't one.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

ITs like the saying "Guns don't kill people, people kill people... Same thing goes with Facebook.. It it someone lack of self control who is to blame not anything else. It is purely the USER not the social network site or what have you.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

discouraged1 said:


> Should be renamed to "F-ckbook"!


They already have a site called that. I think!!!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> Seriously! My FB page is full of friends' babies, lame polls and LOLCats!
> 
> Not a smudge of innuendo on the whole thing!


Yeah sadly so is mine!! lol. Maybe i am using the wrong facebook =(


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Thorburn said:


> I know bandit. My IC told me last night that if she does not get serious treatment she will do it again just like my IC in 2010 told me. Right before IC I found out that our house deal will more than likely fall through and I was in a rare mood going into IC. I told my counselor about it and said I do not want to spend much time on our house. My IC then told me that my WS needs IC (which she is getting) and group for accountability and support. I agree. My IC focused on my WS and her issues and I said I don't want to spend my time working on my WS. My IC told me that my WS's issues are much more damaging and threatening then me looking at porn. So I will see where we go from here. For me, if my WS gets the treatment she needs and can stay straight I will be fine with that. I will never ever buy that she did it because I looked at porn and my IC agreed with me. My IC told me that my wife's issues are not because I looked at porn. I told my IC that I do not want her to agree with me. That I will be completely honest no matter how much it pains me. So I feel I am getting help and hope that my wife listens to me. I told her what my IC told me and she listened. I hope she takes it to heart.
> 
> I can get all wrapped up and pissed off about what my wife did over the years, but in the end if she can be faithful to me for the rest of her life I can be at peace with that. My fear is that she will not be and that I then have wasted my time.
> 
> ...


From experience someone will go looking for what they are missing at home, they may not even realize what they are doing in the begining. Just harmless chatter,(so they think it's harmless) then they get caught up in it.. Once you get in so deep it is hard to get out of it. Some men and woman prey on a man or a woman just like this. It makes them really vulnerable and they do things they normally won't do otherwise. 

When you are with someone for a while, you forget the "little things". The little things are what matter the most... 

Him telling your wife she was pretty, is all it took for her..

I am just going to put this out there. You looking at porn in your wife's eyes may have been just as threatening to her, as her having an affair to you!

I never had a PA but i did get caught up in a really bad EA. He was all i thought about, He was the first thing i thought about when i woke up and the last thing i thought about when i fell asleep. I thought he was what i wanted, he wasn't. All i wanted was my husband to notice me.. I felt like a ghost in my own house, like i didn't exist ( no excuse, but this is exactly why it happened..) The OM noticed me and told me things i wanted to hear. The very moment it turned into a PA. (I kissed him) That was last time i talked to him or saw him. I ended it. I didn't want to be that person, that is not who I am or who i am going to be.

I am not siding with your wife at all.. What she did was completely wrong, doing what she did..


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

ladybird said:


> They already have a site called that. I think!!!


Yup! I just looked it up.. Do people actually use sites like that?? YUCK!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn't they used to have personal ads in the papers? Do they still have newspapers and personal ads looking for dates, etc?

I never looked at them...not my thing...but you can't blame the newspaper for someone calling a number and cheating on their spouse.

Cheaters cheat. People who aren't solid in their 'self' or who want trouble tend to find it. My opinion.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Gaia said:


> My hubby and I have fb accounts but we rarely get on it. When we do it's to occassionally chat with friends/family but mainly it's to play games like cityville, farmville, or something along those lines for about however long it takes us to use the energy on said game up then we hop off and do other things. We both don't have many friends on fb and the ones we do have.. well they have our number and we have known them for years... in person as well as online.


LMAO The x was addicted to Farmville, the second guy she slept w/ was b/c she needed 1000 Xtra points a day from this guy and he was a big gammer, it was her life. She used to tell me about how excited she was b/c she had the biggest farm outta the entire family, the biggest in our state.
Mouse


----------



## Martin12 (Apr 27, 2012)

Facebook is where my wife's boyfriend from 34 years ago jumped out of the bushes.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> A stranger friend requested my wife.


Usually, when strangers become FB friends out of the blue, the intent is to create something _more_ than just friendship.
I don't see the point in becoming FB friends with a stranger [especially when you're already in a relationship], so my guess would be only for cyber sex. 



> Without the internet I doubt that my wife would have felt empowered or bold enough to do what she did.


Now you are blaming the internet for your wife's cheat?
With or without internet, she had it in her blood to cheat. 
If she thought cheating was wrong she wouldn't have done it in the first place. 



> Without the internet she would not have done it.


You can't be sure about this and you can never guess it. 
The fate wanted her to meet this guy on FB. 
Maybe she could have met him outside FB and she could have still cheated on you.
Sorry to say this, but you never know it when it comes to cheating partners. 




> If I wanted to I could get laid tonight by an old GF. She is on my FB page. She has always made it known to me that she still has an interest. I was the only BF she had that did not have sex with her. I always liked her. She was fun but she was a full blown skank. I did not have sex with her because she is a skank. Funny, always had good times with her, but call me whatever, but I am not an easy lay and never will be.


See?? You're admitting what I said above.
Both of you have internet/FB. Both of you had chances to get laid. Unlike you, she decided to take the chance.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Martin12 said:


> Facebook is where my wife's boyfriend from 34 years ago jumped out of the bushes.


Martin, I feel your pain. My Ex's old BF contacted her on FB after being out of her life for 18 years.

In the past, you had to really work to find an old flame. Now you can do that in a matter of minutes with the click of a mouse.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I really think it depends on the person. I have ex's on my facebook, a few that still carry a torch, but I'd never cross that boundary. My ex, on the other hand, was weak when it came to advances made by women online, and had two affairs that stemmed from facebook and myspace (one with a coworker, one with his HS sweetheart, who he now lives with). 

I think it's a general good rule to just have no ex's or past partners as facebook friends. If there was ever a romantic interest then axe them. I told myself I wouldn't accept less. Then recently I had to gut check myself, because there was a guy I dated shortly after I separated, and I had sex with him once (it was awful, lol) and I don't ever see him but we talk as friends every once in awhile. My boyfriend isn't jealous because he knows the whole situation and we're completely open, but he reminded me of my rule so I realized I should delete him. And I did, no questions asked. 

As for strangers over the internet becoming facebook friends, that all depends. If it's WoW or some other game while you can chat while playing and there's teamwork involved, you're going to form some sort of friendship most likely. And I can see it being acceptable for people to keep up with each other on facebook and possibly even meet in real life. But if it's private chats going on between two of the opposite sex that lead to meeting up, of course, that's a no-no. It all boils down to common sense. If you begin to feel like someone is crossing a boundary, you shut it down. Simple as that. Unfortunately the internet makes it too easy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

Farmville addicts crack me up. HOLY CRAP, PEOPLE! Get a grip.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> I have ex's on my facebook, a few that still carry a torch,
> 
> there was a guy I dated shortly after I separated, and I had sex with him once (it was awful, lol) and I don't ever see him but we talk as friends every once in awhile.
> 
> My boyfriend...


disrespectful


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Most all the girls on my FB friends were GF, had a crush on, or just had sex w/. That doesn't mean I just go out and start an affair w/ them. Sue was an old friend from HS, we used to talk all the time...after 30yrs I went to see her in the hospital and we were still dear friends, like the 30years had never been. It's what's in ur heart that counts, looking for sex, you'll find it, looking for old friends, you'll find it, keeping an eye on the X b/c you don't trust the LB you'll find her being the LB she's always been. LMAO
Mouse


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

that_girl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Farmville addicts crack me up. HOLY CRAP, PEOPLE! Get a grip.


I like farmville and all but i don't see how anyone can get addicted to a particular game.... They are fun yeah.... but there is so much more outside that net that I find more appealing.... I guess it may be because I'm wiccan, a nature lover, weird? Dunno... lol but I've always preferred the thrill of seeing a live plant grow rather then a pixelated one... and I do grow my own plants... lol.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaia said:


> ... and I do grow my own plants... lol.


:fro:


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Facebook sucks. Swear the divorce rate has gone up in the last 5 years...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> :fro:


... not sure what your thinking but it makes me suspiciousious....... :rofl:


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I like farmville and all but i don't see how anyone can get addicted to a particular game.... They are fun yeah.... but there is so much more outside that net that I find more appealing.... I guess it may be because I'm wiccan, a nature lover, weird? Dunno... lol but I've always preferred the thrill of seeing a live plant grow rather then a pixelated one... and I do grow my own plants... lol.


And it was such a waste, we had a huge garden outside, she wouldn't weed, or prune....it all just went to pot. 100's of veggies just rotting, she wouldn't even allow the neighbors pick any, she claimed she needed all she could get....but her Farmville farm....oh boy, she had every tractor you could imagine, planes to fertlize...(and men that could too LMAO) golden calf, some kind of wedding hut...she had it all...I was going to ask for it in the divorce!!! LMAO!!!
Mouse


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats just odd to me..... and you should have lol!!


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Thats just odd to me..... and you should have lol!!


It's funny, I explained her farm to my lawyer and before I could get out the words "ask for it" he said "don't even tell me you want it in the settlement" .
This was after I listed her "toy" collection in the items we were to divide, it was extensive, $900. or more. lol He did list it, they were on the list. LMAO
Mouse


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

LoveMouse said:


> And it was such a waste, we had a huge garden outside, she wouldn't weed, or prune....it all just went to pot.


Pot sells at a pretty good rate I hear


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> I'd tell him too. Send him a copy of the chat.
> 
> Deleting ourselves from facebook was one of the best things hubby and I have done to start our marriage again after his infidelity. And it didn't even have anything to do with facebook.


My wife still has a account I deleted mine it started to feel like a job it wasn't due to flirting or Infidelity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

